# PAIN RELIEVERS-RIMADYL



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Sadie was spayed on Friday and was put on *Rimadyl *for pain post op. I went to look it online today and was surprised that there were some concerns about this drug. I am trying to decide what to do. She still seems agitated and i am wondering if it is even working?

Anyone have thoughts or suggestions on a good pain reliever? What about aspirin?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

When Lola was spayed the vet only gave us 2 doses of pain meds. So she was going cold turkey by day 2. She was in considerable discomfort, couldn't lie down without jumping up in pain. BUt I kept her away from her stiches in wearing a onesie and worked to comfort her. Made sure not to switch her food so she wouldn't have that trauma as well. By day 4 she was past the pain and I was more comfortable as well. I didn't try any other pain relievers. Just was a hard core mommy, I guess. Lola had been so stoned on the pain meds, I was happy she wasn't on them so she could get her energy back. 

Good luck through this time... which is tougher on the parents than the furbabies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet uses Rimadyl for pain also. It does has side effects, but I don't think it is harmful with short term use. My lab/husky was on it for a pinched nerve in her neck. It really helped her with the pain. Just don't overdo the meds.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Our Sandy (golden retriever) was on Rimadyl for arthritis. It worked great and she was able to get up and around a lot easier. She has since passed.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I had the same experience with my Sheltie. She was on it for quite a while for arthritis and it was a miracle drug for her. She too is now gone but it made her last months tolerable and she was able to move around better.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I wasn't given any pain meds for Posh after her spay, and felt bad about this...Can you imagine having a hysterectomy without getting pain pills?!?

However, my vet is against using pain meds for spay/neuter surgeries because he thinks it sometimes gives the dog a false sense as to what they can and can't do...aka doing too much because they feel good.

Posh did a lot of lying in her crate resting for at least four days, and we were very careful not to get near her suture. She came around totally healed after about a week or so.

I too gave something similar to my dane for his arthritis, and I had read that it has affects the liver...he was at the end of his days, so we just wanted to keep him comfy. I wouldn't use the rimadyl for an extended period of time, but I bet for short term it would be okay.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Now that we are on our seventh dog, I have learned to read up on what my Vet prescribes and also ask for alternatives. Sometimes though you have to bite the bullet,
because as Amy said, you want them to be comfortable.

I have managed to stay away from Rimadyl, but not Prednisone. My one Aussie had allergies so bad that I found nothing else that relieved her itching (I must have spent a fortune in my seach to get her off of it).

When Sophie was spayed and Gabe was neutered, I gave them aspirin and they both seemed fine with that.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies. I kept thinking of having a hysterectomy with no pain pills! YIKES! I went ahead with the Rimadyl after reading some of your posts and she takes her last pill tonight. She has not been 'drugged up' but do think it has helped calm her because she wants to be really active before she is supposed to.

*Diane * I have never gotten an answer as to giving aspirin to dogs. I read somewhere that it is 10 mg for 10# and most human aspirin is 350 + mg so would not have felt comfortable knowing how to divide it. What did you do? Do they make aspirin for dogs in the appropriate dosages for dogs?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I'm glad your dogs did well on the aspirin, was that prescribed by your vet? 

As a nurse I would hesitate to give aspirin for post-op pain due to the risk of bleeding. I know patients on aspirin must go off it for 2 weeks prior to surgery as it "thins" the blood and increases the chances for bleeding. But maybe it would be different protocol for dogs or a couple of doses would be OK? I'd check with the vet on this before going ahead with aspirin. 

If you feel Sadie needs more meds your vet will probably give you another day or two. I had to get extra for Tessa because she is such a sensitive drama queen 

Sending Sadie some get well wishes and gentle belly rubs!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jan,

You are right! Good point.

I was thinking that I gave them baby asprin but now that I think about it (and called my Vet to ask..), it was my Aussie I gave asprin to for arthritis (which was Vet appoved)

I think I said this in another thread (and most likely was thinking people would check), but it's always best to check any recommendations people give you with your Vet.

I apologize for the mis-information..:redface:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

cooper was neutered on tues, and I gave him one then, and yesterday. I have one more for today, but he seems like he's doing just fine.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Jan,
> 
> You are right! Good point.
> 
> ...


Diane, that makes total sense - aspirin is great for its anti-inflammatory properties for arthritis. I gave my Sheltie a baby aspirin until her arthritis got so bad she needed heavier duty drugs.

And you make a good point that we should always check with our vet before any of us gives our pups meds!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I forget to say that..but we need to all put little "flag" reminders to do this when giving advice, as some dogs react differently to all kinds of things..

I recently gave Gabriel "Angel Eyes", as I was told it would help the stains on his feet..
well it made him throw up for two days! I think he was allergic to the beef liver in it..
I ended up taking it back and thankfully was able to get a refund, as it was $30!!! :jaw:


----------

